# How to report someone?



## kyobe kutanaga (Jul 3, 2013)

There is currently an art thief posting Dr. Comet's stuff. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/doctorwhooves26/

My question though is, how do I report someone for either stealing art, or just doing something wrong in general? There is no report area that I've ever seen and I checked the forums real fast and didn't see anything that stood out. I don't use the forums much so I decided to come here and ask.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Please make your inquiries in the right forum (I had to move it). It clearly said "FAF - *FORUM* support only" you have a site matter to inquire about. File a Trouble Ticket.


----------



## kyobe kutanaga (Jul 3, 2013)

I knew someone would post saying "clearly" as if it was obvious. That's why I said I don't use the forums much and it wasn't CLEAR because I wouldn't have posted here if it wasn't. Can you not read? And if you're going to offer advice at least tell me how I should do it. I wouldn't have even asked if I knew how to do it already.............................................



Arshes Nei said:


> Please make your inquiries in the right forum (I had to move it). It clearly said "FAF - *FORUM* support only" you have a site matter to inquire about. File a Trouble Ticket.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 3, 2013)

My FA ----> Report a problem.


----------



## kyobe kutanaga (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you!



Raptros said:


> My FA ----> Report a problem.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just make sure you collect enough proper information when submitting your ticket.  

Oh and have patience.  Seems like art theft reports are taking weeks to get to now.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 3, 2013)

I reported that guy yesterday for his thievery.


----------



## Miniver (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably a dumb question but checking out something on the main site...
It still counts as art theft it's a reupload from another site that isn't drawn BY or FOR the account holder, but they say "someone on deviant art drew this, copyright to them," without leaving a link or name...right?

Edit:  Okay, rereading this is making me realize how derpy I can be.
OF COURSE it's art theft.


----------

